# Widget Locker on DB with Security Pin



## craulston (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck using Widget Locker on your DB with a Security Pin?

The app does work as it should but after Widget Locker has been unlocked the MotoBlur lock-screen appears and has to be unlocked with the security pin.

I have tried some of the suggestions from Widget Locker and some others I found on different forums but none seem to get rid of the double unlock.

Any suggestions would be helpful.

(I am rooted and have tried the root tools within WL)


----------



## craulston (Aug 9, 2011)

After trying different settings to make this work, my DB rebooted on its own and went into a boot loop.
I had to do a recovery to get it operational again...

Too bad. I really wanted to use this application.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I havent had any problem with this app on Liberty or DT ROM's


----------

